# battery operated string lights??????



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Anybody know where I can get battery operated lights?
They only need to last a few hours for ToT.

Thanks


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I know the local KMart here and BigLots have them, but they are the small button lights/rice lights...not very big or bright...Last year for Christmas they had battery operated LED lights, those were pretty bright.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah....I think I would like the LED lights. I want a string in my graveyard on a wreath. 
I'll check at Big Lots, though. Thanks.


----------

